# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Giup em Rational Rose!

## connhendeno1

em dùng rational rose bị lỗi như thế này:"rational rose visual modeling tool has encountered a problem and needs to close. we are sorry for the inconvenience.". các anh chị giúp em với. em cảm ơn!

----------


## noithatdn

mình đem đi dịch thì được thế này



> em dùng rational rose bị lỗi như thế này: "rational rose visual modeling cụ đã gặp phải một vấn đề và nhu cầu để đóng chúng tôi xin lỗi vì sự bất tiện này..".

----------


## giangnguyen9199

cái lỗi này là do bạn sử dụng không đúng cách dẫn đến lỗi phần mềm đượ tích hợp trong chương trình
bạn có thể tải hướng dẫn sử dụng và cách khắc phục lỗi đó nhé

*download*

----------


## paliauthentic

em cảm ơn! em down về xem thử.

----------

